# Best Gel Eyeliner



## singer82 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am looking for a gel eyeliner to replace the MAC fluidline. 
Something thats really pigmented and has the best staying power. And something I can get in Sephora
So...
MUFE aqua creamliner
Stila Smudgepot
or something even better?

Also the best brush for it

you are the best


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 8, 2010)

Bobbi Brown gel liners are my HG


----------



## shatteredshards (Jun 9, 2010)

If you're set on something that you can pick up at Sephora, you're excluding some really great drugstore stuff, like Wet & Wild's gel liner. They only have black, but it's awesome and way cheaper than Fluidline.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 9, 2010)

i really like stila's smudge pot.
But if you like liquids but cant get them to work, might i suggest Sephora's Toki Doki Felt liner pens? Theyre 21 CAD, and AMAZING!! The go on uber black (well the black one does anyway) and can be used on the flat side for a thick line, the side for a thinner line or the tip for a very fine line. And they set pretty damn good! It'll be on all day.

Honestly, i cant wiat to get one for myself.


----------



## cetati (Jun 9, 2010)

Best: Bobbi Brown 
Best value: L'Oreal HiP.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with the Wet'n'Wild suggestion, it's amazing and it's $4


----------



## LionQueen (Jun 10, 2010)

For me the absolute best is L'Oreal's HIP. It stays on the best and smudges the least of any gel liner I've tried, it's reasonably priced, the black is nice and black, and they also have teal, purple, and I believe Navy.


----------



## makeupgrl609 (Jun 10, 2010)

wet and wild and maybelline eye expert. the maybelline one is awesome. same texture as fluidline and it stays.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 11, 2010)

Personally, I like Clinique's gel liner the best. It's pigmented, not too dry, and not too runny. I like Bobbi Brown's too, but it's a bit pricey and I find the Clinique comparable enough.

I have to disagree with the Maybelline gel liner. I've tried gel liners from Bobbi Brown, Stila, Clinique, MAC, Loreal HIP, and Sonia Kashuk and I have to say that the gel liner from Maybelline is the worst I've tried. I've never encountered a gel liner that smudged like the Maybelline one. It's more like a cream shadow. 

I T S L I Z 8 9 <- my review on the maybelline liner


----------



## NikiQuinn (Jun 12, 2010)

Another vote for Wet n Wild. This stuff is bulletproof on me. It only comes in 2 colors (Black and Eggplant). The only downside is that it dries pretty quickly, so you have to work fast.

My fave brush for gel/cream liners is a small angle brush that I stole from my boyfriend's art brushes. Application is a breeze.


----------



## Caderas (Jun 14, 2010)

I really liked L'Oreal HIP liners!  It stayed on the best for my leaky eyes.  And it's cheaper than most.


----------



## *JJ* (Jun 16, 2010)

it's not available at sephora but inglot gel eyeliners have amazing staying power. the black color is really pure black (think feline eyeliner) and it stayed intact even after i washed my face!
it doesn't budge all day even if i don't use a primer underneath, and i have super oily eyelids.


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

You should check Shiseido's as well. It stays on for the whole day without smudging or fading. I like to apply it with a 209.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 21, 2010)

Not from Sephora, but definitely the Bobbi Brown ones.

A little bit on the pricey side, but worth every penny!  It lasts all day long and just goes on so dark and black.


----------



## Nej (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the look of Buxom (BE) lashliner's once they've dried. I find they maintain a really wet and highly pigmented look long into the night. 

That said they are a PIA to apply as it takes 5-10 minutes for them to dry. Any lid movement before them results in a smudgy mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they're meant to be used more a lash aid then a liner but if you have the patience you might like them


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the Smashbox gel liners.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 22, 2010)

Stila Smugepot (my go to product)

POP "Hot Pot" Gel Liner


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2010)

L'oreal HIP I like them.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katelyn0* 

 
_I love the Smashbox gel liners._

 
The JetSet liner? I've been meaning to try this one since it's waterproof and MA in their vids uses it on the waterline...


----------



## califabulous (Aug 14, 2011)

I just got this and it ran!  I was soo disappointed.  I was hosting a party so I was very active that day.  AND was horrified to see the black under my eyes when I finally had a chance to check my make up. I bought it specifically for this occaission.  I wore it in my waterline 

 	 		*l'oreal hip gel liner
​


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 14, 2011)

Some gel eyeliners aren't meant for the waterline.  Anyway, I don't have a gel liner recommendation, really (that said, I've been using e.l.f.'s from their Studio line and think it's okay; I want to try Clinique's). But I do have a brush recommendation: Sonia Kashuk Bent Eyeliner brush. You can get it at Target. (Crown Brush, Inglot, e.l.f., and I think a few others also have them).


----------



## Nicala (Aug 14, 2011)

Wet n Wild's is really great!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2011)

Lately my holy grail has been Wet n Wild's Cream Eyeliner in Black applied with MAC's #231 brush. I've been reaching for the WnW more than I have the MAC Fluidline. The staying power of the WnW is amazing for a drugstore liner!


----------



## dtalksall (Oct 27, 2011)

I prefer Busom to BB, it doesn't dry up as quickly.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 27, 2011)

The new YSL gel liners, hands down. They actually work on the waterline as well as the lash line. They do not budge and the colors are versatile.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah Shontay, I'm going to have to agree. I see that I had Stila in there earlier and POP beauty.. but YSL blows them out of the water. I really love every single color, and the black is a must have.


----------

